
Ask HN: Why does this happen? - max0563
We filled a graduated cylinder with Ever Clear and let it overflow. Then we lit the liquid on fire. To our surprise the flame started running around the base of the cylinder. Why does this happen?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webmshare.com&#x2F;m7vb8
======
coldtea
This is probably more a question for:

[http://physics.stackexchange.com/](http://physics.stackexchange.com/)

or:

[http://chemistry.stackexchange.com/](http://chemistry.stackexchange.com/)

